# Light sleeper wakes up at *every* noise



## BostonianBaby (Feb 25, 2007)

DS is 10 m/o and is quite possibly the lightest sleeper ever. This is a real problem since DH is very loud, and wakes him up several times each evening. Now DH isn't loud on purpose, and rest assured, he tries his very hardest to be as quiet as possible. He's just exuberant and fidgety, and kind of forgetful. Believe me, I'm not generally forgiving about this type of thing and I'm fully convinced that he's putting forth his best effort.

So what do I do? DS is already a big night waker, and this is making it SOOOO much worse. We have a white noise machine going in the bedroom, but we live in a ranch and everything is on the same floor, so we can't really get any further away from DS once I put him down for the night. White noise just doesn't drown all the sound out. It's also preventing us from having a family bed anymore - I now sleep with DS in his room, and DH sleeps in our room.

I just started doing the NCSS, so I'm hopeful that it'll cut down on some of the nightwakings (we're talking every 45 min to an hour currently), but it's not going to help with the noise. Anyone else deal with a really light sleeper? Suggestions?


----------



## sweetpeppers (Dec 19, 2007)

I have one of those cheap heaters that I just use for the fan part. It's really loud, great white noise. We can't sleep without it.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

Swaddle

Have you thought about the fact that you might be waking him, being in bed with him? Can you sleep in the same room, but not the same bed?


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Anything that makes "white noise" I use a fan I personally cant sleep without it since my head roars and every little tiny noise wakes me.


----------



## KimPM (Nov 18, 2005)

You already have a white noise maker. You live in a ranch - all on one floor. Do you think he might be feeling the floor moving when you or DH is walking around? You could try putting some kind of padding on the floor under the bed legs. Is the door closed (but not shut) to minimize sounds but allow him to come out of the room if need be?


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

Is your DS my DD's twin separated at birth?! LOL! She's exactly the same. We had to move to another room because DH snores and was constantly waking her up. Not that it's helped much - she's still waking 10+ times a night.
I don't have any advice - sorry.. Maybe music? I tried it with my DD and it didn't work, but it can't hurt to try.


----------



## matey (Sep 15, 2006)

Well, I have a very light sleeper and I am a light sleeper. We used to co-sleep, and he would wake constantly (every 45-1 hour) and then I realized we were waking each other up. So I put him in the crib, and you know what, we both slept a lot better! I like the idea of co-sleeping, but it isnt for me or my light sleeper ds.


----------



## Rosemarino (Jan 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *matey* 
Well, I have a very light sleeper and I am a light sleeper. We used to co-sleep, and he would wake constantly (every 45-1 hour) and then I realized we were waking each other up. So I put him in the crib, and you know what, we both slept a lot better! I like the idea of co-sleeping, but it isnt for me or my light sleeper ds.

I am as of tonight making a first attempt at having DS, 8 months, sleep on a mattress on the floor. I think I wake him up. We'll see how he does.

The NCSS WORKS! It's helped me so much. It's something to patiently stick to and you will notice change over time. My DS is a very light sleeper as well. Glad there are others and we're not the only sufferers!!!


----------



## BostonianBaby (Feb 25, 2007)

I am SO glad I'm not the only one dealing with this! A friend of mine's 14 mo DS could sleep through Woodstock, I swear. Whenever we're over there if naptime hits, she gives him his blankie, he curls up on the couch and just passes out amidst whatever loud activity is going on around him. I find this awe-inspiring.

Anyway, I've been incorporating some NCSS ideas into our routine to try to encourage him to sleep more soundly: (1) gently pulling him off the breast while he's still awake, (2) introducing a lovey, (3) scooting away from him once he's asleep so I don't jar him awake (if this helps I'll try moving him to his own mattress), and (4) music. I did try putting a fan in the room as PP suggested but that actually made it difficult for me to hear him when he woke up (he goes to sleep before I do), and it cooled the room down, which is bad news in 15 deg. Minnesota! I just turned the white noise machine up to max instead.

Results: The first night was business as usual, awake every 45 min - 1 hour. Night two was a big improvement - he went 3-hour stretches! Ditto with Night 3. Night 4 (last night) was a horrendous disaster, with him waking every 30-45 min. In addition, he woke up an hour early this morning and would only nap for 35 min. ??? I'm going to stick with the ideas for a while to see what happens, but I'M SO TIRED. Last night I was trying to get him back down for the umpteenth time and I vaguely heard DH open a bag of chips in the kitchen (opposite side of the house) - DS jerked right back awake.

I think I'll also try padding the feet of the bed to prevent reverberation - you're right, I think the walking/activity is making things rattle. Also, DH suggested putting carpeting on the outside of the bedroom door. He said it would deflect the sound. Thoughts on that?


----------

